# Behler Chelonian Center/ Turtle Conservancy



## jobeanator (Sep 16, 2011)

I was wondering if anyone knew anything about the Behler Chelonian Center/ Turtle Conservancy. I know the Behler Chelonian Center is in southern california, and the other place is in new york. I have to do a internship for my animal management degree at college, and i was wondering the best way to contact them or what. Anyone got personal connections there? any help would be good. Ive tried email and i didnt get anything. I love to experience working at this place for my internship, anyone can help me out there? let me know!!!
-joby


----------



## jackrat (Sep 16, 2011)

They aren't the best at answering e-mails. I ordered some videos from them and this was the biggest problem I had. All I can say is keep trying,eventually they will answer you.


----------



## JeffG (Sep 16, 2011)

I have emailed them in the evening a few times, and always received a response early the next day. How long has it been since you emailed them?

They are intentionally fairly secretive because they keep their animals (which are mostly rare and endangered species) outside, and unfortunately if their exact location was public knowledge they would have major security issues to deal with.

There is at least one member of this forum that has connections with them, so hopefully you will get some more helpful information soon.


----------



## jobeanator (Sep 16, 2011)

yeah ive emailed them once, and they never got back to me which was dissapointed. they said theyre AZA accredited which is good, and the experience working there would be fantastic for me. I hope i can get someone to hook me up soon!


----------



## ascott (Sep 17, 2011)

I would suggest trying and trying until you get a response...I believe you said you made only one attempt, right?


----------



## Torty Mom (Sep 17, 2011)

I agree, send them a message everyday!


----------

